# Sport's Thread?



## dirtman775 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wanted to know how many of us would like to have a sports thread?


----------



## hhookk (Apr 21, 2009)

How appropriate that this comes up on a day when my Red Sox, my Bruins and my Celtics all win. And throw in a marathon and my town was rocking today !!!


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i figured most of us if not all of us love sports. I dont know how much more work it will be for the Mod's? but i thought why not give it a shot.


----------



## jdt (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe if it was sports in general but I don't think we want the trash talking that goes along with me saying the DALLAS COWBOYS are the greatest team to ever play football, that may be a bit more than the fans of other teams can handle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, then the sixburgh and all that starts


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's what i meant by "more work for the mod's". Being a sixburgh fan myself i would not have to do any trash talking at all, they speak for themselvs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . props to the Boy's for being a dominant team way back when...Ya see, it can be clean!!!!


----------



## scrapiron (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, Sixburgh speaks for itself. The 'boys still need help. A sports thread would be great. I love sitting out by the smoker listening to a baseball game and enjoying a nice ice cold coke, sorry I don't enjoy the hops variety of beverages. Rootbeer is good though
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## mofo (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it's a smoking food forum...  Let's leave it at that. There's plenty of places to go to talk about your favorite sports team...

Just my opinion.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 21, 2009)

My only problem with the whole thing is it tends to get out of hand and nasty at times. I will say we have had a few sports type threads here and MOST have stayed fun. Of course I say this still feeling ill from having to see a couple guys in FSU shirts all weekend


----------



## fired up (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, even though I am a life long fan of the Houston Oilers I am going to have say "neigh" to the sports forum.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks to me like it's already begun.  
Go Cowboys, Reds and Sixers.  Child of the 70's can you tell.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 21, 2009)

I totaly agree Piney, about the nasty part. Maby if we had one here it could stay civilized and done in good taste. i figured, for the most part everyone here get's along very well. Why go somewhere else to discuss sports and risk having to put up with the negativity of another board. As far as FSU, go seminole's!!!! sorry i have a nephew attending


----------



## fire it up (Apr 21, 2009)

Really?  I mean, really dirtman?
Hmmmm....
You wanting to keep something civilized and not being negative really seems like the pot calling the kettle black I would say.


Only good sport out there is the sport of smoking.

Plus, this is a smoking forum and though people do smoke and grill at events I don't personally think that we need a separate thread for something like that on a cooking forum when there are soooooo many other sites out there dedicated to it.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 21, 2009)

The little spat we had, i have buried and let go. seems you have not. i spoke with a few Mods and the situation has been squashed. if you have any more problems i suggest you contact a Mod and talk with them.


----------



## erain (Apr 22, 2009)

i personally hope it remains just a smoking food site, if one wants sports there are always plenty of forums already out there. first off before any additions are made maybe we need to get the site back to where it was before the crash. i know people are still working on that and maybe at that time we could evaluate the sub forums in play right now. i hope they all remain food related. we already have a general discusion sub forum where if you feel the need to discuss something out of the realm of smoking and staying out of politics and religion, it is there for that purpose. i was gonna start this off with a quote from an earlier post, but seeing the discussion already taking place on this thread sorta makes it apparent... JMHO


----------



## grothe (Apr 22, 2009)

Well put erain...I have to agree.


----------

